# How to get job in australia?



## shariefbe

Hello,
I am from india...now i applied for skilled migrate temporary visa...i will get that visa after 6 months...but after that i dont know how to get the job in australia...i am computer science engineer...i dont have any experience in my field....help me to find the job..
Thanks in advance


----------



## mike

> I am from india...now i applied for skilled migrate temporary visa...i will get that visa after 6 months...but after that i dont know how to get the job in australia...i am computer science engineer...i dont have any experience in my field....help me to find the job..
> Thanks in advance


You need to have recent skilled work experience or a recently completed Australian qualification for the visa.

Did you recently graduate in Australia?

The job market is getting very tight in Australia. There is at least one forum member who is going back to India even though they had a working visa here.

I would start looking for jobs on job sites like seek.com.au. Some more links here.

You will be competing with a lot of people with experience for a limited number of jobs. Australia is losing computer programming jobs to India and China. You need to look at what other skills you can bring to the table. Project management skills etc.


----------



## heresken

Use seek.com.au, local newspapers online and search up companies in the yellowpages.com.au in the area you are to move in that are in your field and email them with your qualifications and desire to work from them. This will let you guage the amount of work available. But as mentioned it is tight here at the moment for work in many fields.


----------



## Green Apple

what about office manager? is it really difficult to find a position for that? I'm moving to SA,hopefully to Adelaide.Also was wondering if administrative/receptionist and office manager are the same position for the DIAC?


----------



## kmmaran

Hi there,

Getting job is depend on your skill set. The employer and agent will look for experience candidate first and only than will go fresh graduates, if they have opportunity to hire from other countries then they will proceed without taking fresh graduate. My advice, get experience and start again for looking for job, if you not getting any I mean prior to qualification, go back to home country work for some time and apply for skill migration. If you continue stay in Australia then your what ever you studied you will forget then employer don't recognize you because you out of date in you skill set. Think for future rather then now.


----------



## aninda

Hello
I am an indian with experience as an analytical chemist. I have experience in using GC/GCMS, HPLC/LCMS. Do I have any opportunity of getting a job in australia?


----------

